# What Is The Depreciation Rate Of Loss From A New Tt



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard that if you buy a new car and drive it off the lot you have already lost 27% of your value to trade it back in. Is the same true on RVs? I am trying to deal on a 2006 and the dealer is asking new price. They said no reasonable offer will be refused. I am now trying to do my homework and see what I can come up with. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its very high in most cases. Best way is to visit nadaguides.com then check the various used RV websites for similar listings to begin to get an idea of what asking prices maybe from private sellers. Remember your dealer gave low retail on that when they took it as a trade. Then you should also look at the places like Lakeshore RV and others that are known for being aggressive on price for a new one. Often I see private and dealers trying to sell a used one for more then you can buy a new one for. You can also ask here, with the year and model number along with dealer asking price folks can give you an idea.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Its very high in most cases. Best way is to visit nadaguides.com then check the various used RV websites for similar listings to begin to get an idea of what asking prices maybe from private sellers. Remember your dealer gave low retail on that when they took it as a trade. Then you should also look at the places like Lakeshore RV and others that are known for being aggressive on price for a new one. Often I see private and dealers trying to sell a used one for more then you can buy a new one for. You can also ask here, with the year and model number along with dealer asking price folks can give you an idea.


Its gotta be high...or some folks spend a lot more through different dealers. I just bought a new 08' from Holman for a lot less than every ad I have seen for used 05-07 models.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The depreciated trade in value can also be affected by how close to list you are or are not paying. I priced a SOB fiver 2 years ago and the dealer sold at list only but would give me 5,000 more than I paid for my TT a year earlier. The difference between the two is what you need to be happy with.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree, they depreciate quickly. One reason we haven't traded up is our loan amount is more than the trailer is worth, if we sell it, we still have to add to what we get for it to pay off the bank. Fortunately it's not much of a loan and the only one we have so it's more annoying than financially painful. Trading it in and having to add to the existing loan to pay it off is not something we want to do so what it will be worth in a few years if you want to trade up is something to consider when buying.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The easiest way to do it is call your insurance company -- tell them that you are buying a 2006 blah blah blah -- and ask them how much will they insure it for...

Normally what they will insure it for what is really close to what it is worth...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

fourwalls said:


> I have heard that if you buy a new car and drive it off the lot you have already lost 27% of your value to trade it back in. Is the same true on RVs? I am trying to deal on a 2006 and the dealer is asking new price. They said no reasonable offer will be refused. I am now trying to do my homework and see what I can come up with. Thanks for all your help.


As others have suggested, the key is what "new price" means. If you're at a dealer that's used to getting close to MSRP, and you're comparing to Lakeshore's prices... they'll seem high to you but just maybe just right to them. I tend to visit a lot of dealers when I buy cars - it is amazing the range of stories and prices you find for the exact same vehicle.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The depreciation is at least as much as for cars and probably more. Also a trailers used value is based on the low end of the typical sale price new and not the MSRP. The MSRP is really useless in most cases and you shouldn't try to figure out the used value from it. Here's an example of what I mean.

MSRP - $25,000
Sale Price - $17,500
3 Yr Depreciation ~ 30%
3 Yr Old Used Value ~ $17,500 x 0.7 = $12,250

So in this case which is similar to my trailer after just 2 years the trailer is "worth" less than half of the MSRP.

Now with all that I just checked the NADA RV site to lookup the "value" for my trailer and they list the low retail as $14,000 and the average retail as almost $17,000. I find those numbers hard to believe and based on that my trailer has depreciated very little in 3 years. I really doubt that I could get much over $14,000 even if I was interested in selling.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

What size outback are we talking? Check holman in ohio for their new price which is low and bring to the dealer and show what you can buy a new one for. all vehicles depreciate quickly. as john said you can get good trade-in when you going up. I traded in my 29 TT outback 18 months ago and got more than I paid for it the year before. I purchased the new one a a show and got a fair deal with extras thrown in so my DW and I were very happy with our deal. could I have purchased the 5'er cheaper, yes, but then would have to take a hit on the TT and pay for the extras. you need to balance your wants and go from their.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I priced a 2008 29 RL At Holmans for 22,5 and found a 2006 in WV and they were asking 22,5 for it. It is the same trailer only 2 years on it. The WV dealer said to make an offer they would deal,after I told them Holmans price. I am trying to figure what would be fair and not insult them. I figure take about 30% off and then make that my offer. the only problem is I have a trade in and That is going to be a great hold up. Am I to far off in this line of thought?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Grrr at dealers saying make me an offer. I walked off one dealers lot after that game, I told them plain and simple I didn't want to be jerked around. He wouldn't give me his starting price other then the MSRP.

What's the NADA guide saying for price? I don't find a 29RL or I'd look it up. Take the low retail NADA price and say knock off another 5-10% and start from there. If you don't know start at 40% for the 06 and let them make you an offer back.

As soon as you introduce a trade in you muddy up the water fast. They will want to give you low retail for trade and full MSRP. Negotiate the new one first, then the trade in - don't expect a huge trade it - if you want that you'll need to sell it yourself.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Negotiate the new one first, then the trade in - don't expect a huge trade


Thats exactly what I did when I bought my first Outback. Then I took the trade number , added how much more in sales tax I would pay if I did not trade it in, Put it up for sale privately and sold for higher than the trade number would give me. That way I still had the good price without the trade.

If the dealer has a problem with that and says he s counting on the trade, then kindly tell him to make the trade number higher.







Worked for me

John


----------

